# Got my new goats today



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Pictures aren't to good will get better ones when they settle in.


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

Congrats they are adorable! My mom said she saw you in TSC getting winter supplies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh my goodness are they ever adorable!!  congrats!!


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

I call them little green eared monsters when they get their tattoos! too cute


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Haha frosty you always have the cutest goats!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

thanks everyone. will be nice when they get settled. I am not use to noisy goats lol


----------



## JAR702 (Apr 28, 2014)

Very cute, congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

adorable


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are adorable!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

they seem to have settled quite nicely today and are not hollering all the time. But to replace their noise I have a doe in heat and she is driving my buck wild.. ajoining fences.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh my lol! Sounds like a crazy house there  
When do you plan to breed your girls?


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I am going to breed Willow and Gidget in December and am thinking about doing Keri and Kadee in Janurary. Not positive on the last two yet. I am going to have the vet remove Kadee's horns for me soon as fly season is over.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Those are soo cute! Love the blazes on them


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh,too cute. Love them❤


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Very nice Frosty! Were did you get them from?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Frosty said:


> I am going to breed Willow and Gidget in December and am thinking about doing Keri and Kadee in Janurary. Not positive on the last two yet. I am going to have the vet remove Kadee's horns for me soon as fly season is over.


Cool!
Good luck and thinking pink for you!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

They are beautiful.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Such pretty babies  Good luck with your breeding


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Herdqueen I got them from Andrea. Coverhill farms, I wanted the little girl and so she wouldn't be lonely I got her brother who was whethered so she would have company. To small to put in with my rough girls. lol


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Love the fresh green tattoos!
and the green cheeks from head shaking!!


----------

